# Toshiba laptop. touchpad not working



## Mimi_lynn (May 15, 2007)

I have tried everything. there is no driver listed for touchpad. I have tried to download one. But not working. it is also not reading the usb ports either. I tried updateing drivers there too and uninstalling and reinstalling but nothing working. I have a usb picture in right had corner of task bar. just blinks at me. but it wont let me do anything with it. When I bring it up. Just shows me about the drivers that are not there. and if i disable it it just comes right back. I am using the keyboard letters at this time to move the mouse. It is toshiba satelite 5105-S501 Any ideas? If not is there a way to do a destructive recovery. I hate to pay 60.00 again to get the computer guy to do it. I have only had it for a month. And had that done first thing. 
Thanks for your time.
Lynn


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Here are all the drivers for your model. 
Go here. http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_home.jsp Choose downloads. Choose portable, satelite, now next to model choose Show Archive Models. Now your model will show in the list. From here you go to downloads.

The site would not let me link you directly to the download. Sorry. :upset:


----------



## Mimi_lynn (May 15, 2007)

I have tried that. All the ones I could think of and still nothing. Says I have no mouse drivers at all.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

How old is this laptop?


----------



## Mimi_lynn (May 15, 2007)

I have no idea. old i guess. I dont see a year on it. I am running windows xp home addition.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Sometimes the touchpads just stop working. If it is not disconnected, it will have to be replaced. Or you could just use a mouse.


----------



## Mimi_lynn (May 15, 2007)

thats just the think even the usb ports dont pick up anything. thanks for your help in this.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like your laptop's motherboard may be on its way out. Does your laptop have a ps2 port?


----------



## Mimi_lynn (May 15, 2007)

I think so but i dont know how to check. I did see somthing about it in the keyboard driver.


----------

